
Robert Scoble - Apology to Twitter. Chris Sacca, investor in Twitter, has… - stevederico
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/birhHh9jWfK
======
radioactive21
Love him or hate him, I think it's great when someone makes a mistake, owns up
to it publicly. Even allow others to contact them directly and list all levels
of accountability even to the top.

I have heard of Scoble but never follow him.I have made the same mistake he
has made, where a friend I highly trust, who I think is rarely wrong forwards
me info which I use for an argument and it turns out to be completely false.
Yes it was laziness, no doubt about it and I learn that the hard way, and so
has Scoble.

------
citricsquid
"I'd be happy to sit down with anyone from the company and any investor too to
give their side of the story." and then he refers to himself as a
"journalist".

He's nothing but a shit stirrer, why do people still pay attention to him? He
just creates needless _drama_ with everything that he does...

------
nhebb
Jesus, Silicon Valley / tech is one big soap opera. Is there any other
industry outside of show business that has this much gossip and fake drama?

------
daveying99
Can't find the original article he wrote that stirred up all this commotion...

~~~
jdp23
Here's his original post, now with an update at the beginning:
[https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/X58hnS9P...](https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/X58hnS9PMct)

------
foobarbazetc
People still care what Scoble says?

